# Printer port isn't dead..



## skunkworks (Oct 27, 2022)

Thought I would experiment with an emco compact 5 lathe - using the printer port.   Not the normal Step/dir though - I am outputting PDM and reading the encoders back - all using the printer port.

Here is where I am at now.  (winter is coming and I have been side tracked with real world things)






Tuning the pid loop within linuxcnc - getting about .0002" following error.

sam


----------



## markba633csi (Oct 28, 2022)

The Compact 5 is a nice little lathe like all the Emco-Maier products


----------

